# What to train? (pics included)



## reimon (Jan 18, 2007)

I'm 6'1 @ 165 lbs right now.

http://img262.imageshack.us/img262/1030/p1060005wg4.jpg

http://img267.imageshack.us/img267/1381/p1060005gh0.jpg

http://img250.imageshack.us/img250/839/p1060008fh5.jpg


Those are the pics, I've been focusing mainly on legs lately because they're relatively thin still compared to the rest of my body.

I've been doing legs once a week, tearing it up really hard. Chest + triceps the other day and on the third day I do biceps + back. 

Abs, are all around but I'm not really there. My diet is shit, I don't take any suppliments, no creatine, not even whey. I've been building up mostly on pizza/spaghetti, I'm serious.

Parents dont want to buy me whey/creatine because they think they're steroids...tough shit having parents who don't know shit about fitness. 

So what do you guys suggest I should aim for, what goals, what muscle groups should I build up?

My stats are something like
Squats: 180 lbs x 8 
Bench Press: 140 lbs x 8 
Bicep curls: 45lbs x 8


----------



## Double D (Jan 18, 2007)

Worry about diet first then training.


----------



## reimon (Jan 18, 2007)

Nah I got enough testestrone to build up muscle even on shitty diet right now.


----------



## Double D (Jan 18, 2007)

Yeah your not to bright are you. Not that you should believe everything you hear, but believe this: if your diet isnt atleast half ass good, then your wasting your time training. Go look at the nutrition area!


----------



## reimon (Jan 18, 2007)

I know the nutrition guide, I just can't affort to change it as I'm a student.... I can't bring and eat tuna at school. And as for other kinds of foods, such as chicken breast or cottage cheese... it's only do-able once in a while.

I'm an university student so i'm at university 40-50 hrs a week (long breaks between classes, etc)..... So I usually all I can do is grab a pizza here and there.


----------



## Double D (Jan 18, 2007)

I was a college student as well a few years ago and I hear the same old excuses. We have many guys here who go to college and prepare things very well. Fufu being one, while his nutrition isnt great, he sure does do his best. A pizza here and there are exceptable, but your protein has to be high, efa's have to be present, carbs at the right times, etc.


----------



## reimon (Jan 18, 2007)

I think we all know the theoretical diet bs. I'm doing it without that shit, I'm young and its working. I'm in no real hurry to get crazy results fast, I do it for the enjoyment. But I want to have a goal in mind, so when I get it, i know it's what i've worked for.

I'm thinking about building chest up, but as we all know that usually comes later in the early 20s much easier than in the teens because of hormonal changes.


----------



## Double D (Jan 18, 2007)

Yet another ignorant (meaning unintelligent) comment. So you are just looking to build one certain muscle group? You cant be serious can you?


----------



## reimon (Jan 18, 2007)

Not just one certain muscle group, but I mean if you guys see any flaws, any unproportionalities that I should fix... Any comments on what to work on more, what to work on less, etc..

And I refuse to eat like a crazy bastard and get fat and bulk. I need to look good 24/7. I got to keep the body fat low, i know it's slower, but I need it =)


----------



## Double D (Jan 18, 2007)

Again look into the nutrition forum. Read the stickies. You dont have to be a fat basturd to get bigger. Do you even know the amount of protein your body requires daily? Or whats your daily caloric maintence level for your body?


----------



## reimon (Jan 18, 2007)

Yah of course, i'm at 165, so I should be getting around 250g of protein on training days and 150g on non-training days. And I should be puttin in 3000-3500 calories to maintain. Stop with the nutrition bs, thats not what i asked for.


----------



## katt (Jan 18, 2007)

I agree - you need to eat more


----------



## Double D (Jan 18, 2007)

Your not going to get any help around here with your total ignorance.


----------



## Double D (Jan 18, 2007)

You dont build just one single muscle group......


----------



## reimon (Jan 18, 2007)

I'm only being ignorant because you're not answering the question I asked, instead you're telling me to change my nutrition which is not possible.


----------



## John69 (Jan 18, 2007)

I say we bann him right now  . focus on your diet.


----------



## Double D (Jan 18, 2007)

You said in your first post that your diet was shit, and if thats the case dont waste your time. Its very simple.


----------



## reimon (Jan 18, 2007)

I've gotten from 140 lbs to 165 lbs over the course of 5 months with my diet right now. I'm still gaining weight on what I'm eating right now. And Im happy at the rate at which, i was just expecting people to say which body part I should focus on the most.

Like grow my chest bigger, or work on legs more or on my biceps. I had a fairly odd strategy when I started. I focused on upper body almost completely and my legs looked too thin. I've finally 'equated' them somewhat, so I just needed some 'image' advice. Not this diet ranting bs.

If you're gonna tell me to change my diet, you can stop posting. I'm not going to listen to that garbage. I have really high testestrone and I can build up on almost anything I eat.


----------



## Double D (Jan 18, 2007)

And you will get no help here for your poor attitude. Leave anytime.


----------



## reimon (Jan 18, 2007)

yawn. i told you not to post anymore, can't you understand that?


----------



## Double D (Jan 18, 2007)

I find it totally ridiculous that ou dont realize what diet does for you! I believe nothing you say, you have very little muscle mass and you say you put on like 25lbs! I seriously doubt it. If you dont want to listen thats fine dont, but go ahead and stay the way you are its fine by me.


----------



## John69 (Jan 18, 2007)

OK FFS..you need to work on overall mass. That means all muscles. i also we bann him, he will not add anything helpful to this place with his attitude.


----------



## katt (Jan 18, 2007)

Ok -you could stand to gain more mass on your whole leg area, biceps & traps.

If you're happy with your progress, then be happy.  Just don't come back here in 6 months when you  haven't made any more gains and bitch about it.

Oh yeah,,,, that's when you start your cycles... right????


----------



## reimon (Jan 18, 2007)

the keyboard jockeys with 4000 posts who keep telling people to eat right, you're prob fat asses who sit on your chair all day long posting shit on this forum. i'm sure some guys here with a lotta posts do look good, but dont you got anything better than tell people to change their diet? I asked a simple question and thanks to Kat, she answered it.


Legs, biceps and traps. Ok, sounds good. I havent been doing the legs and back all the time. I've only started in the past 2months to work them regularly... and they're behind the rest of my body still even though I've been pushing hard.


----------



## reimon (Jan 18, 2007)

P.S. last time I checked this was the 'training' forum. If you want to bitch at people for their diet, go to the nutrition forum. I'll link you if you can't find it =)


----------



## reimon (Jan 18, 2007)

http://img251.imageshack.us/img251/1360/asdsph8.jpg


To the guy who said he doubts I gained 25 lbs. This was a pic I took exactly one year ago. I didn't start body buildin till August though. You can compare, and yes I was flexing in here.


----------



## leg_press (Jan 18, 2007)

reimon said:


> I'm 6'1 @ 165 lbs right now.
> 
> http://img262.imageshack.us/img262/1030/p1060005wg4.jpg
> 
> ...




Get into good nutritional habits now, and they will last you a life time i shit you not. I know its hard, but is do-able, you have to prepared to sacrifice certain things, but you need to decide what you want.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 18, 2007)

you should focus on your entire body, you're too skinny for anything to be out of proportion; use compound movements (I assume that you know what those are).

regardless of how much you gained the past 5 months you will have trouble gaining anymore if you plan to stay on your shitty diet, I rate nutrition at about 75% of the equation no matter what your goal is, i.e. gaining muscle, losing fat, etc.

also I was a college student at one time as well, but I did not rely on my mommy and daddy to supply my food, nor determine my diet or what supps I used. so get a fucking job and buy your own shit, I did.


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 18, 2007)

Listen to Prince.  I second what he said.  You sorta look proportional but your 6'1" at 165lbs.  That is skinny.  Everything looks very skinny to me on you.  What is your waist size btw, 29"?  Double D was offering you good advice and you pissed all over it.  Get over your cocky ass attitude and listen to people.  I think what you wanna hear is you need to do more bicep curls or bench presses.  Only somebody as ignorant as you, would answer with that.  Now go, go eat.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 18, 2007)

reimon said:


> the keyboard jockeys with 4000 posts who keep telling people to eat right, you're prob fat asses who sit on your chair all day long posting shit on this forum. i'm sure some guys here with a lotta posts do look good, but dont you got anything better than tell people to change their diet? I asked a simple question and thanks to Kat, she answered it.
> 
> 
> Legs, biceps and traps. Ok, sounds good. I havent been doing the legs and back all the time. I've only started in the past 2months to work them regularly... and they're behind the rest of my body still even though I've been pushing hard.


I can guarantee you with an attitude like that you won't be getting any help around here.  You are rude kid.

yes diet is 75% of it.  Did you get that?  Do you know math?  75%  If you don't have a good diet you don't have shit!


----------



## El Hefe (Jan 18, 2007)

Dude your 18 and in college tell your parents to piss off and buy whey protein, it looks to me like you train hard, but if you were eating right youd be twice your size!!


----------



## reimon (Jan 18, 2007)

I appreciate the last few comments. Thanks a lot guys, Prince the problem with me getting a job is that I'm at a very prestigious business school and I need to maintain my 3.8 GPA. I barely have free time to integrate my workouts + girlfriend in the schedule, no time for a job.

So what would you guys say would be a good weight, would 180-185 lbs at the same body fat level as now do it?!


----------



## yuppy (Jan 18, 2007)

maybe a haircut?


----------



## TheCurse (Jan 18, 2007)

you dont think you need to eat more and have proper diet?  i always wonder where people that think like this expect all that muscle to come from, perhaps thin air?  if you want to gain any sort of quality muscle mass you need to consume quite a bit more calories than you use every day, at least in my experience.  the body must be kept flush with excess nutrients and fuel, so when the conditions are present that will cause your muscles to grow, they have ample fuel to do so.
you look like an extreme ectomorph.  i wouldnt worry about getting fat just yet.. but why am i offering advice to another punk ass kid giving attitude to vets?  humble yourself child, you are but a mote in the cosmic eye.


----------



## reimon (Jan 18, 2007)

yuppy said:


> maybe a haircut?



nah i'm growing it... looks kinda stupid rite now i do agree but whatever..

I want to add in that I havent been doing squats at the begining when I started. I only started doing squats in the last 2 months and I've been getting some sick gains after it.... Must me all the hormones rushin through the body as the thighs repair themselves.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 18, 2007)

reimon said:


> I appreciate the last few comments. Thanks a lot guys, Prince the problem with me getting a job is that I'm at a very prestigious business school and I need to maintain my 3.8 GPA. I barely have free time to integrate my workouts + girlfriend in the schedule, no time for a job.



Fair enough, but I still don't understand why it's impossible to improve your diet, or at the very least add quality protein.


----------



## viet_jon (Jan 18, 2007)

yuppy said:


> maybe a haircut?



 

lol, that came out of nowhere.


----------



## reimon (Jan 18, 2007)

viet_jon said:


> lol, that came out of nowhere.



I was expectin some ignorant prick to post a comment like that actually


----------



## Spud (Jan 18, 2007)

You look pretty lean. If you want to improve your aesthetics by building mass, you ought to listen to the above advice so that you can pack on muscle without adding much fat.

The trap area needs some extra work, but you should be trying to add mass everywhere.


----------



## reimon (Jan 18, 2007)

And Prince, parents refuse to cook healthy food, because they don't know how to do it. I dont have time to teach them. They do their garbage north american/european foods over and over again...

I can only eat tuna every so often, and I can't eat cottage cheese because I got a type of allergy towards it. That limits shit down to what I CAN eat. And i'm pretty sick of chicken breast my now. Turkey/red meat.. i don't eat.

Can't wait to move the out on my own, but that will take 3 more years.

Since all of you are nagging me with the diet, just to shut you up, i'll say i'll integrate more protein in my diet.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 18, 2007)

so they eat like shit and tell you that whey protein and creatine are steroids? genius!

you might want to let them know that whey protein comes from milk and creatine is made up of three amino acids (Arginine, Glycine and Methionine). 

so if your parents drink milk and eat meat they are also using "steroids".


----------



## rmcfar (Jan 18, 2007)

you should stop doing all shoulder/chest work and start to do legs and back only. right now you look like youve been doing bench and bicep work for the past 5 months which judging by your posts is pretty accurate. 

these are bodybuilding forums. not how to look like a male model forums. 

also regarding your parents refusing to cook good food. my dad is a professional chef and has been for his entire life so telling him to cook healthy is like telling the devil to start praying. so i took it upon myself to go grocery shopping with him and when he reaches for something unhealthy i would tell him to just try something else, and slowly but surely hes come around to using whole grain pasta's and so on.


----------



## reimon (Jan 18, 2007)

I dont like talking down to my parents because they brought me in this world and raised me, but when it comes to health/fitness they're a buncha close-minded pricks. They tell me you look fine the way you are, why do you want to gain weight?

They've told me this ever since I was 140 lbs. It's ridiculous. I've told them whey is extracted from cheese. They don't listen. I can't do much about it, thats why I said forget the diet discussions.


----------



## Nate K (Jan 18, 2007)

reimon said:


> So what would you guys say would be a good weight, would 180-185 lbs at the same body fat level as now do it?!



You won't get to 180-185 without a better diet.


----------



## reimon (Jan 18, 2007)

RMC hit it with a hammer 
That's exactly the kinda advice I was looking for man... So do legs + back, such as squats, rows, pulldowns... no arms or chest at all?


----------



## Arnold (Jan 18, 2007)

reimon said:


> I dont like talking down to my parents because they brought me in this world and raised me, but when it comes to health/fitness they're a buncha close-minded pricks.



I never said talk down to them, you could try and educate them on the subject in a respective manner. 

I told you before you will not make much more in the way of muscle gains without improving your diet.

squats, dead lifts, rows, pull-ups and presses are all compound movements.


----------



## John69 (Jan 18, 2007)

Get an overall good training routine and a somewhat good diet  . Also read the stickies at the top of the page


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 18, 2007)

Remember - at the start of anybody's training, they make "newbie-gains" since their bodies arent actually used to any sort of regular exercise. Bad habits and sub-par training/nutrition dont matter too much, you'll put on the mass anyways.

It doesnt last.

If you want to make constant gains in strength and size over the next three, five, or fifteen years of training you'll have to be prepared to make massive changes to your lifestyle. If you cant do this, or do that, or change this, then fair enough. You dont deserve, nor will you get, the results you're looking for.

My advice would be:

1 - Ditch the bodypart workouts and switch to Fullbody workouts. Theres stickies in this forum thatll give you some advice for that.

2 - Stick to compound movements.

3 - Legs should make up half of your training time, they're half your body, why should they get any less attention than your upper body?

4 - Tough as it may be being a student i know people who work full time, are single parents, study at night schools, and still manage to fit this fitness stuff in, so you can do it also.

5 - If you changed your attitude you might find a big group of people here who'd be willing to get behind you and help you reach your goals in their own spare time.

6 - EAT.

***

If you read up as much as you can on the stuff in the Training, and Nutritional forums so you can put together a great diet plan and a great training program, theres no limit to what you can accomplish as long as you put in the leg work.

Ive gone from 112lbs to 182lbs in 3 year, largely thanks to the great advice and help from the members of this forum, in fact most of my gains in size, strength and conditioning have been in the last year and a half when i got my head out of my own ass and actually started listening.

So yeah, good luck, etc.


----------



## Kavka (Jan 18, 2007)

I say if you do buy a protien (whey) then you'd be gaining weight. And you could still pop in a pizza or two.


----------



## reimon (Jan 18, 2007)

The thing is I dont want to be like many of you guys want to be. I just want a well proportioned body that doesn't look underweight and is fairly attractive... I'm not planning to compete in bodybuilding in any way/shape or form and I don't need the ego boost of being 'big'. 

I just enjoy pushing myself and lifting weights and I enjoy the benfits of it, such as a great looking body. I dont suffer from low-self esteem like many of you and therefore I dont need to put up walls of muscle to hide my insecurities. To the guys who are pros or compete for money in this sport, i congratulate you. To the guys who put on walls and walls of muscle just so they can get laid, they need to look inside and see the real problem. 50 lbs of muscle won't fix your insecurities.

Now that we got that out of the way, as one of the guys said, I'm looking a bit more for the 'model' kind of a body, not necessarily a body builders'.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 18, 2007)

reimon said:


> I dont suffer from low-self esteem like many of you and therefore I dont need to put up walls of muscle to hide my insecurities.



wow, you're much more ignorant than I had previously thought, it's no surprise why you cannot hold down a job and go to college simultaneously like most of us did or sill do...sounds like the apple did not fall far from the tree.


----------



## viet_jon (Jan 18, 2007)

reimon said:


> The thing is I dont want to be like many of you guys want to be. I just want a well proportioned body that doesn't look underweight and is fairly attractive... I'm not planning to compete in bodybuilding in any way/shape or form and* I don't need the ego boost of being 'big'. *
> 
> I just enjoy pushing myself and lifting weights and I enjoy the benfits of it, such as a great looking body. *I dont suffer from low-self esteem like many of you and therefore I dont need to put up walls of muscle to hide my insecurities. *To the guys who are pros or compete for money in this sport, i congratulate you.* To the guys who put on walls and walls of muscle just so they can get laid, they need to look inside and see the real problem. 50 lbs of muscle won't fix your insecurities.*




you crack me up!!!!  




			
				raimon said:
			
		

> Now that we got that out of the way, as one of the guys said, I'm looking a bit more for the 'model' kind of a body, not necessarily a body builders'.




do you really think actors/models train differently than bodybuilders?


----------



## reimon (Jan 18, 2007)

It's the reality. A lot of my buds who go to my gym do it because they can't get laid and they have a bad self image of themselves. They go to the gym for an ego boost and body building doesn't fix your insecurities. You can ignore what I'm saying and act like I dont know what i'm talking about. But no matter how big you get, you'll always want to get bigger, no matter what. 

Same principle why you see short guys riding trucks the size of an entire block.

Prince, props to you because you're competing and you're making money off the sport.


----------



## viet_jon (Jan 18, 2007)

reimon said:


> It's the reality. A lot of my buds who go to my gym do it because they can't get laid and they have a bad self image of themselves. They go to the gym for an ego boost and body building doesn't fix your insecurities. You can ignore what I'm saying and act like I dont know what i'm talking about. But no matter how big you get, you'll always want to get bigger, no matter what.
> 
> Same principle why you see short guys riding trucks the size of an entire block.
> 
> Prince, props to you because you're competing and you're making money off the sport.



it's not that your statement holds no truth.

the point is that you are new here, and are quick to direct such bold statements about 'many' members of this community.


----------



## reimon (Jan 18, 2007)

reimon 
Join Date: Mar 2004


viet_jon 
Join Date: May 2006



Who's the new one here?

--- And if my statement holds truth, whats the point in arguing or criticizing it?


----------



## viet_jon (Jan 18, 2007)

reimon said:


> reimon
> Join Date: Mar 2004
> 
> 
> ...



you've been here for 3 years, and still ask such questions............


I wasn't arguing the validity of your statement. How you directed it as "many of you here" was kind of eff'd up.


Good Day!!


----------



## reimon (Jan 18, 2007)

Asking these questions because I think its time to take a step back and see things from a new prespective. I want to see what input people are willing to give. I know more about people than the average 18 year old does, i've been socialized properly. I'm not just young dumb and full of cum.

If I came down a litle harsh, I DO apologize. I just felt like I had to get it clear that I'm nott into bodybuilding for the ego boost. It's already big enough as you can probabily see.


----------



## Kavka (Jan 18, 2007)

Wait, first you ask questions on how to build more muscle, then you start dissing us for having 50lbs of muscle?


----------



## reimon (Jan 18, 2007)

Kavka said:


> Wait, first you ask questions on how to build more muscle, then you start dissing us for having 50lbs of muscle?



read my post again, make sure you understand it.


----------



## viet_jon (Jan 18, 2007)

reimon said:


> Asking these questions because I think its time to take a step back and see things from a new prespective. I want to see what input people are willing to give. I know more about people than the average 18 year old does, i've been socialized properly. I'm not just young dumb and full of cum.



have you heard that saying "don't believe everything you read, and more importantly, don't just read what you believe" ?


there's been alot of great advice given to you which you choose to ignore.

my 0.2 cents.


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 18, 2007)

Do more shrugs.  Your traps are small.  There you go.


----------



## John69 (Jan 18, 2007)

you also might wanna do an extra 3-4 sets of curls on your chest and bicep day everyday


----------



## reimon (Jan 18, 2007)

Doublebase said:


> Do more shrugs.  Your traps are small.  There you go.



TRUE! I haven't exercised them properly, recently started. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## John69 (Jan 18, 2007)

reimon said:


> TRUE! I haven't exercised them properly, recently started. Thanks for the tip.



 I think he was being sarcastic


----------



## reimon (Jan 18, 2007)

John69 said:


> you also might wanna do an extra 3-4 sets of curls on your chest and bicep day everyday



Exercise bicep every day? Isn't that a bit too extreme? They always say to worry about overtraining certain muscle groups... Biceps do repair fairly quickly for me though.....


----------



## reimon (Jan 18, 2007)

John69 said:


> I think he was being sarcastic



Yah I know


----------



## John69 (Jan 18, 2007)

reimon said:


> Exercise bicep every day? Isn't that a bit too extreme? They always say to worry about overtraining certain muscle groups... Biceps do repair fairly quickly for me though.....



lol i was just pulling your chain  . only do biceps once a week. same with everyother muscle


----------



## vinceforheismen (Jan 18, 2007)

reimon said:


> I think we all know the theoretical diet bs. *I'm doing it without that shit, I'm young and its working. I'm in no real hurry to get crazy results fast, I do it for the enjoyment.* But I want to have a goal in mind, so when I get it, i know it's what i've worked for.
> 
> I'm thinking about building chest up, but as we all know that usually comes later in the early 20s much easier than in the teens because of hormonal changes.



I CAN TELL ITS WORKING FOR YA BUDDY! KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK! MAYBE SOMEDAY U WILL BE AS BIG AS ME WHEN I WAS IN 6TH RGADE...


----------



## reimon (Jan 18, 2007)

Figured... 2 smart guys in a row eh? =)... I'm kinda serious about traps tho, they can't hurt to develop them a bit...


And Vince, thanks for the support man!


----------



## John69 (Jan 18, 2007)

reimon said:


> Figured... 2 smart guys in a row eh? =)... I'm kinda serious about traps tho, they can't hurt to develop them a bit...
> 
> 
> And Vince, thanks for the support man!



yes..you don't really need to "isolate" the traps. Just let compound pulling movements isolate it. you when you do deadlifts you can shru at the top of each rep


----------



## LexusGS (Jan 18, 2007)

reimon said:


> I dont suffer from low-self esteem like many of you and therefore I dont need to put up walls of muscle to hide my insecurities.  To the guys who put on walls and walls of muscle just so they can get laid, they need to look inside and see the real problem. *50 lbs of muscle won't fix your insecurities.*



I agree with you on that. I know a bunch of guys that wear tightass shirts to show off their muscles when they look like chicken shit. The only reason i go to the gym is to get stronger. i couldnt give a fuck about being the HUGE guy. I just like the feeling of sticking to something and making good results. Like for instance, this week im taking off of training and I don't feel the same, kinda feel useless sometimes like im not living up to my potential. Bottom line, listen to these people, they know their shit and they are just trying to help you.


----------



## reimon (Jan 18, 2007)

Lexus knows the deal. He's a man who has opened his eyes in this world. The rest of you who can't admit to what I said are still sleeping in your wave of insecurities. Maybe someday you'll wake up and see things as they are. Thats not the point in this post however, so lets move right ahead.

Lexus: I am trying to take the advice, but Im getting a lot of rambling on diet which I said I'll improve, and besides Prince and DoubleBase who provided some interestin feedback, the rest have just argued with me.

ALSO I do know what you mean about sitting at home and skipping a week of workouts. You feel like you're not improving yourself anymore. you're on a trip of self improvement. We all are. Thats why we're building our bodies, but theres a lot more to self improvement than your bodies. It's 95% mental. Fix those insecurities inside your mind and you wont have the need to be 250lbs steroid jacked muscle-machine with no nuts because the steroids shrinked them and walking like a clown because your hands are too big and you can't keep them in the sides of your body. 

There's this guy in my gym who has to walk almost like a gorilla beacause of his 20 inch arms. It's fucking ridiculous, he's not even competing, I asked him.


----------



## John69 (Jan 18, 2007)

reimon said:


> Lexus knows the deal. He's a man who has opened his eyes in this world. The rest of you who can't admit to what I said are still sleeping in your wave of insecurities. Maybe someday you'll wake up and see things as they are. Thats not the point in this post however, so lets move right ahead.
> 
> Lexus: I am trying to take the advice, but Im getting a lot of rambling on diet which I said I'll improve, and besides Prince and DoubleBase who provided some interestin feedback, the rest have just argued with me.



Lexus knows the deal jsut because he said "i couldnt give a fuck?" lol. i also havnt argured w/you .

you need to setup a good training routine. amatter of fact why don't you post your routine so we can help critique it eh?


----------



## Jodi (Jan 18, 2007)

reimon said:


> Lexus knows the deal. He's a man who has opened his eyes in this world. The rest of you who can't admit to what I said are still sleeping in your wave of insecurities. Maybe someday you'll wake up and see things as they are. Thats not the point in this post however, so lets move right ahead.
> 
> Lexus: I am trying to take the advice, but Im getting a lot of rambling on diet which I said I'll improve, and besides Prince and DoubleBase who provided some interestin feedback, the rest have just argued with me.


Get a clue.  One more insult from you towards our members and your time will be limited here.


----------



## reimon (Jan 18, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Get a clue.  One more insult from you towards our members and your time will be limited here.



Can't you just sit back and try to insult me like the rest of the other guys here? It would release some of that stress you keep built up.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 18, 2007)

Grow up.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 18, 2007)

I just love arrogant, know it all teenagers.


----------



## assassin (Jan 18, 2007)

don't your parents cook any type of fish or any types of meat??? can't you afford to get a couple of eggs/egg whites , and some milk , yogurt , cottage cheese .......can't you eat your veggies?? eat raw veggies and fruits??? can't you get peanuts , olive oil , fish oil ..??

you could take some raw fruits and eat them between classes,get your self a roast beef sandwich or a tuna salad instead of just pizza .... you could tell your parents to cook you one type of lean protein every day .....you could eat some cottage cheese and peanut butter or some nuts and peanuts before you sleep , and have your breakfast from boiled eggs and skimmed milk......and buy some whey protein and drink one shake after your workout immediatly...try to explain to them then if your parents refuses to buy you 2lbs of whey monthly save some money and buy it .....

even if you can't make yor diet perfect but whenever you'll improve your diet you'll improve your progress in parallel...


----------



## fufu (Jan 18, 2007)

Train everything in a balanced manner and eat eat eat.


----------



## reimon (Jan 18, 2007)

Jodi, I remmember you from over 2.5 yrs ago. From what I remmember is that you're a semi pro or a pro. I respect that. That's admirable, you're pimping this shit. You're making money out of something you enjoy doing.

Many guys do it for their own insecurities, if you can't understand that, then that number '34' in your age has been going up while you haven't lived enough. Maybe you should take a breather from the gym once in a while and let some oxyen get to your brain, maybe you'll be able to think clearer and see my point after that?


----------



## reimon (Jan 18, 2007)

Prince said:


> I just love arrogant, know it all teenagers.



I hope thats not your attempt to ask me out.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 18, 2007)

reimon said:


> Jodi, I remmember you from over 2.5 yrs ago. From what I remmember is that you're a semi pro or a pro. I respect that. That's admirable, you're pimping this shit. You're making money out of something you enjoy doing.
> 
> Many guys do it for their own insecurities, if you can't understand that, then that number '34' in your age has been going up while you haven't lived enough. Maybe you should take a breather from the gym once in a while and let some oxyen get to your brain, maybe you'll be able to think clearer and see my point after that?


Kid, you have the wrong Jodi.  I'm not a pro and I don't make money here helping people.  I'm a Project Manager and Engineer.


----------



## reimon (Jan 18, 2007)

assassin and fufu, thanks for the input. i appreciate it.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 18, 2007)

I think you look great.  Keep doing what you are doing.


----------



## reimon (Jan 18, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Kid, you have the wrong Jodi.  I'm not a pro and I don't make money here helping people.  I'm a Project Manager and Engineer.



I saw pics of yourself competing aggeess ago. Maybe it wasn't pro, I must've just assumed so because of your level of fitness. You should consider making money off this career with the work and effort you've been putting into it.


----------



## reimon (Jan 18, 2007)

P-funk said:


> I think you look great.  Keep doing what you are doing.



After the 6 pages of insults, I think its hard beliving you really meant that honestly. Thanks eitherways for the reassurance.


----------



## assassin (Jan 18, 2007)

reimon said:


> After the 6 pages of insults, I think its hard beliving you really meant that honestly. Thanks eitherways for the reassurance.



you look great , but small  i think you'll love having bigger muscles with the same bf level that you have


----------



## P-funk (Jan 18, 2007)

reimon said:


> After the 6 pages of insults, I think its hard beliving you really meant that honestly. Thanks eitherways for the reassurance.



this is the first I have logged on today....I have not read the past 6 pages.  Just your first post and then I made a comment.


----------



## reimon (Jan 18, 2007)

P-funk I really appreciate that comment man. Some reassurance after 70 responses of insults. It's all good, I can take the insults.

Assassin, Im considering getting 20-25lbs more. Maybe to 180-185 lbs. What I think I want is wide shoulders, wider ribcage and bigger chest. 

I'm confused wether I should focus mainly on those or train the entire body as a whole. I think i'll go entire body and hopefully the big chest/wide shoulders will come along with the progress.


----------



## ZECH (Jan 18, 2007)

P-funk said:


> this is the first I have logged on today....I have not read the past 6 pages.  Just your first post and then I made a comment.



I'm sure you will change your mind after reading it


----------



## ZECH (Jan 18, 2007)

reimon said:


> I'm confused wether I should focus mainly on those or train the entire body as a whole. I think i'll go entire body and hopefully the big chest/wide shoulders will come along with the progress.



You are not listening. At your stage, you need to do like Prince said. Do compound movements. Bench, deadlifts and squats. At this point you don't need to worry about isolation exercises. Take 5-6 years, get some mass and then worry about isolation.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 18, 2007)

dg806 said:


> I'm sure you will change your mind after reading it



actually I was just being an ass.


----------



## John69 (Jan 18, 2007)

reimon said:


> P-funk I really appreciate that comment man. Some reassurance after 70 responses of insults. It's all good, I can take the insults.
> 
> Assassin, Im considering getting 20-25lbs more. Maybe to 180-185 lbs.* What I think I want is wide shoulders, wider ribcage and bigger chest*.
> 
> I'm confused wether I should focus mainly on those or train the entire body as a whole. I think i'll go entire body and hopefully the big chest/wide shoulders will come along with the progress.



you can't get a wider ribcage


----------



## reimon (Jan 18, 2007)

Sure you can. Hold down a bar as you would do pull ups and inhale really deep. Your lungs area expand and you'll feel a crazy burn there. Repeat 15 x 3. Each time has to be reaaally deep.

These are exercises you wont read about on this board.... =)

P.S. it hurts like a bitch.


----------



## John69 (Jan 18, 2007)

reimon said:


> Sure you can. Hold down a bar as you would do pull ups and inhale really deep. Your lungs area expand and you'll feel a crazy burn there. Repeat 15 x 3. Each time has to be reaaally deep.
> 
> These are exercises you wont read about on this board.... =)


----------



## ZECH (Jan 18, 2007)

reimon said:


> Sure you can. Hold down a bar as you would do pull ups and inhale really deep. Your lungs area expand and you'll feel a crazy burn there. Repeat 15 x 3. Each time has to be reaaally deep.
> 
> These are exercises you wont read about on this board.... =)



You can't expand the cartilige in the rib cage, thus no size change, I don't care how hard you inhale.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 18, 2007)




----------



## John69 (Jan 18, 2007)

can we just bann him and get it over with? this is going to be 15pages long and he isn't going to learn shit IMO!


----------



## Pianomahnn (Jan 18, 2007)

Double D said:


> Yet another ignorant (meaning unintelligent)


Actually, ignorant means unlearned, lacking knowledg, or uninformed around a given subject.  Hardly the same thing as unintelligent.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 18, 2007)

reimon said:


> P-funk I really appreciate that comment man. Some reassurance after 70 responses of insults. It's all good, I can take the insults.
> 
> Assassin, Im considering getting 20-25lbs more. Maybe to 180-185 lbs. What I think I want is wide shoulders, wider ribcage and bigger chest.
> 
> I'm confused wether I should focus mainly on those or train the entire body as a whole. I think i'll go entire body and hopefully the big chest/wide shoulders will come along with the progress.



I have new advice for you scratch everything I said previously... 

stop lifting weights and focus on school because based on your level of comprehension you have displayed in this thread you are going to need ALL of the extra time and energy just to get through college.


----------



## John69 (Jan 18, 2007)

Prince said:


> I have new advice for you scratch everything I said previously...
> 
> stop lifting weights and focus on school because based on your level of comprehension you have displayed in this thread you are going to need ALL of the extra time and energy just to get through college.



 and drop your slutty girlfriend  she has probably already slept with every guy on and off campus  .


----------



## reimon (Jan 18, 2007)

REAL NICE. You're attacking someone's intelligence who has a 3.8 GPA at Schulich School of Business... It's top 5 schools of business in the world...


----------



## ZECH (Jan 18, 2007)

Prince said:


> I have new advice for you scratch everything I said previously...
> 
> stop lifting weights and focus on school because based on your level of comprehension you have displayed in this thread you are going to need ALL of the extra time and energy just to get through college.


----------



## reimon (Jan 18, 2007)

John69 said:


> and drop your slutty girlfriend  she has probably already slept with every guy on and off campus  .



She has, she's such a whore.


----------



## John69 (Jan 18, 2007)

reimon said:


> REAL NICE. You're attacking someone's intelligence who has a 3.8 GPA at Schulich School of Business... It's top 5 schools of business in the world...



 who gives a fuck what you have? keep to your school "business" shit because you don't know one thing about training


----------



## Arnold (Jan 18, 2007)

reimon said:


> REAL NICE. You're attacking someone's intelligence who has a 3.8 GPA at Schulich School of Business...



absolutely.


----------



## reimon (Jan 18, 2007)

Thats why i'm asking here for more advice. When you don't know, you ask. =)


----------



## John69 (Jan 18, 2007)

OMG just bann him already and close this thread FFS.


----------



## viet_jon (Jan 18, 2007)

reimon said:


> Thats why i'm asking here for more advice. When you don't know, you ask. =)



that's the problem. You ask, people advise you, but you don't take it in.


anyhow, your narrow mind cracks me the hell up!!


----------



## reimon (Jan 18, 2007)

Yup I'm pretty much done. You can close/delete the thread. =)


----------



## Pianomahnn (Jan 18, 2007)

Just because you can get a 3.8 in academia doesn't mean you can apply it to real world business applications when you get out.  Come over here in a few years after you've established yourself, or failed miserably, and then we'll see.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 18, 2007)

I'm not going to read through the other 6 pages of that bickering.  

Here's what you need to know:

-You aren't going to get bigger if you don't eat enough food.  
-Everyone gains a lot of muscle in their first 6 months or so training.  Newbie gains are beautiful, but don't think they will last forever.
-You need to grow everywhere.  Do compound movements.  Lift heavy shit.
-Even if you can't make your diet perfect, you can improve.  It's not an all or none thing.
-I work 7 days a week, currently have a 3.8GPA, have received straight As the last 40 credit hours or so (Granted I'm not full time in school though), workout 6 days a week, and I eat like a fucking maniac.  It can be done.


----------



## Pianomahnn (Jan 18, 2007)

CowPimp said:


> I'm not going to read through the other 6 pages of that bickering.


Change your thread view settings and it's only 4 pages of bickering.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 18, 2007)

CowPimp said:


> I'm not going to read through the other 6 pages of that bickering.
> 
> Here's what you need to know:
> 
> ...



it has all been said, despite his incredible academic achievements he cannot seem to comprehend it.


----------



## reimon (Jan 18, 2007)

I'm taking 6 credits, I want to finish univ in 3years instead of 4 regularly. I'm handling it but it's tough. Also girlfriend takes me an hr every night with her phone calls and fridays, we spend the entire day together, so there goes my time.

My question was directed toward which body parts I should focus on... you guys obviously think I'm too thin to be focusing on individual muscle groups...so I should be doing compound exercises... fine. I'll get a bit more serious about bulking. I really go to the gym for the fun and pleasure I get out of working out, and the gains naturally come with it. I love pushing myself and it's obviously enough to bulk me up (for now).

Anyways, I'm out, i'll see y'all in a couple months if you're still around =)

I'll have a new set of pics, let's see what i manage to get to.
The goal I made tonight is to get to 180lbs by May.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 18, 2007)

Pianomahnn said:


> Change your thread view settings and it's only 4 pages of bickering.



Haha!


----------



## DiGiTaL (Jan 18, 2007)

> What to train? (pics included)



^ penis enlargment,


----------



## John69 (Jan 18, 2007)

DiGiTaL said:


> ^ penis enlargment,



you had to bump this thread eh?


----------



## Cold Iron (Jan 18, 2007)

reimon said:


> I'm taking 6 credits, I want to finish univ in 3years instead of 4 regularly. I'm handling it but it's tough. Also girlfriend takes me an hr every night with her phone calls and fridays, we spend the entire day together, so there goes my time.
> 
> My question was directed toward which body parts I should focus on... you guys obviously think I'm too thin to be focusing on individual muscle groups...so I should be doing compound exercises... fine. I'll get a bit more serious about bulking. I really go to the gym for the fun and pleasure I get out of working out, and the gains naturally come with it. I love pushing myself and it's obviously enough to bulk me up (for now).
> 
> ...



   funny thread

I live in Toronto too.
Anyways, listen to CowPimp's advice...


----------



## Valias (Jan 19, 2007)

It's depressing that this guys physique laughs all over mine, mind you i'm due for some picture updates.


Edit: looking at his stats mine are miles higher, yet i just look like a soft weaking : /


----------



## Samo (Jan 19, 2007)

I just read all 8 pages, it was hilarious! 

There was some great advice there, some of wich I will implement into my training, it's just a shame it seems to have gone completely over pizza dudes head.

Peace out ameego's


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 19, 2007)

Samo said:


> I just read all 8 pages, it was hilarious!
> 
> There was some great advice there, some of wich I will implement into my training, it's just a shame it seems to have gone completely over pizza dudes head.
> 
> Peace out ameego's



I just hope somebody, somewhere, at some point in time will read this thread and learn something, even if this jackass didnt .


----------



## Adamjs (Jan 19, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Kid, you have the wrong Jodi.  I'm not a pro and I don't make money here helping people.  I'm a Project Manager and Engineer.



Which company are you working for? one of the major ones? construction or consulting? what field? (sorry completely off topic I know)

Oh back to insulting the skinny stupid dude who thinks 3.8 is good....ah I've got nothing.


----------



## Pedigree (Jan 19, 2007)

Legs definitely need some help. My advice is, squat until you throw up all the pizza, then get your diet straight, then squat again.


----------



## Pianomahnn (Jan 19, 2007)

reimon said:


> Also girlfriend takes me an hr every night with her phone calls and fridays, we spend the entire day together, so there goes my time.


Holyfuck.  Sack up and tell her you have stuff to do that involves YOU being health and happy.  No man should spend an hour a day on the phone with his woman.  EVER!!!!  5 minutes, tops.  And that's if her puppy dies.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 19, 2007)

Top five business programs in the world.  Um I don't think so.  Yes it is a good program at York.  But look it up it won't be in the top 5.

You are in business and can't even sell your parents on health?  Good luck with that.  The Business world is about selling yourself, if you can't do it with family, well then I dunno.

As for what to workout.  Who cares.  You don't care about being "muscle bound"  and going to the gym for you is just for fun. so go do some biceps and chest everyday.  Maybe in a few years when you grow up, you will realize with age comes experience, and in life you are still a baby at 18


----------



## Double D (Jan 19, 2007)

reimon said:


> reimon
> Join Date: Mar 2004
> 
> 
> ...



Are you kidding me? You have a little over 100 posts and by your ignorant questions you havent took any time to look around. I bet half of them posts have came in this ridiculous thread. ou have no idea whats going on, you dont want to change so I dont know why you are asking the questions on what to do to change. This is so simple, inprove your diet and your body improves. WIth out a proper diet your training sucks!


----------



## Double D (Jan 19, 2007)

reimon said:


> Lexus: I am trying to take the advice, but Im getting a lot of rambling on diet which I said I'll improve, and besides Prince and DoubleBase who provided some interestin feedback, the rest have just argued with me.



Now this is a huge ass lie! If you would have told me that from teh beginning, then this whole thread may have went diferently. Dont lie it doesnt make you a better person.


----------



## Double D (Jan 19, 2007)

Pianomahnn said:


> Actually, ignorant means unlearned, lacking knowledg, or uninformed around a given subject.  Hardly the same thing as unintelligent.



And in case you havent read what he wrote most of his comments have been unlearned, lacking knowledge, and uninformed. Dont ya think?


----------



## vinceforheismen (Jan 19, 2007)

reimon said:


> Sure you can. Hold down a bar as you would do pull ups and inhale really deep. Your lungs area expand and you'll feel a crazy burn there. Repeat 15 x 3. Each time has to be reaaally deep.
> 
> These are exercises you wont read about on this board.... =)
> 
> P.S. it hurts like a bitch.



 it must be working for u man! hopefully the ripcage will keep growing.

why do u come in here and ask advice and then try to prove us wrong? ur an idiot that should be playing videogames.


----------



## Pianomahnn (Jan 19, 2007)

Oh, I won't disagree with his ignorance.  However, I was simply stating that unintelligent does not mean ignorant, as you claimed.  I figured since this thread was entirely rediculous I could insert a grammatical correction into it for some added, mostly pointless, conversation.


----------



## obz (Jan 19, 2007)

Just imagine if he spent half the time he spends bitching and moaning on here about how much he knows, and how smart he is, and how insecure we are... in the fucking KITCHEN making some decent meals.

Ramble on about your GPA, how prestegious your school is and how badass you are eating fried chicken, pizza, and Tim Hortons, and call us insecure.

Who's trying to impress who there fishstick?


----------



## Double D (Jan 19, 2007)

Pianomahnn said:


> Oh, I won't disagree with his ignorance.  However, I was simply stating that unintelligent does not mean ignorant, as you claimed.  I figured since this thread was entirely rediculous I could insert a grammatical correction into it for some added, mostly pointless, conversation.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 19, 2007)

my 3 month old baby has more muscle mass than this kid....

eat a fucking cheeseburger would you?


----------



## Double D (Jan 19, 2007)

Leave it up to Stew to throw something like that in there. Is the burgers what gots your bench hovering around 400?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 19, 2007)

Best thread ever.   

 DD.  

Hey Stew, make mine a double.


----------



## Double D (Jan 19, 2007)

That double sure doesnt sound to bad! However, I think I shall make it a chicken breast a couple cups of broccoli and a large yam. But that double cheese sure does sound nice!!!!!!!! Damn I need to get out more, all of this gym time is getting to me (sense the sarcasm)......I mean I have no other life other than my job 2 kids (1 one the way) my wife, all the time I dedicate to ball, and the rest of my friend and family time. How ver do I get it all done since I never leave the gym.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 19, 2007)

someone get DD a Happy Meal!


----------



## Double D (Jan 19, 2007)

Alright alright as long as its a chicken nugget meal!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 19, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> someone get DD a Happy Meal!



And don't forget the toy.


----------



## Double D (Jan 19, 2007)

No, no toy. I have a slight case of ADD and I cant get those things put together now and then so I have a tendency to break things.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 19, 2007)

And there's small parts that he might choke on.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 19, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> You are in business and can't even sell your parents on health?  Good luck with that.  The Business world is about selling yourself, if you can't do it with family, well then I dunno.



his parents probably donated money to get him in, that or they have connections.


----------



## Cold Iron (Jan 19, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Top five business programs in the world.  Um I don't think so.  Yes it is a good program at York.  But look it up it won't be in the top 5.
> 
> You are in business and can't even sell your parents on health?  Good luck with that.  The Business world is about selling yourself, if you can't do it with family, well then I dunno.




  

I didn't want to be the one who said it.

Top 5 in Canada, yes.  Top 50 in the world, yes.

Not even close to top 5 in the world.


----------



## Spud (Jan 19, 2007)

It's also essentially a worthless name as an undergraduate degree. An MBA from there would hold much more respect and value.


----------



## Boost777 (Jan 19, 2007)

I go to Temple University for Entrepreneurship which is ranked in Fortune as # 4 for my major.  I find the time to work in the summer or take out loans for spending money.  I have all these foods in my apartment, and I hold a 3.8 GPA.  I am also a lazy fuck, so if I can do it, your skinny ass can.  PS I'm bigger than you and i'm not fat.  If you want I can upload pics.


----------



## MawkieMawk (Jan 19, 2007)

Boost777 said:


> I go to Temple University for Entrepreneurship which is ranked in Fortune as # 4 for my major. I find the time to work in the summer or take out loans for spending money. I have all these foods in my apartment, and I hold a 3.8 GPA. I am also a lazy fuck, so if I can do it, your skinny ass can. PS I'm bigger than you and i'm not fat. If you want I can upload pics.


 


pwnzor.


----------



## Witchblade (Jan 19, 2007)

Ironically, this thread gave me such a big ego boost. He's been here since 2004 and he still looks like I did after about 1 and a half month of bodybuilding. 

Anyway, I made a profile of this guy  
- 95% of training is mental and 75% of training is diet. Business guy does the math.
- still lives with his rich and ignorant parents at the age of 18.
- eats pizza.
- is arrogant like fuck.
- has glasses.
- is built like a twig.
- his friends are losers without self-esteem and he's the leader of the bunch.
- his girlfriend is a slut that dominates him completely.
- has a cocky smirk on his face.

=> Profile Conclusion: Some ignorant baby that's been in his family's golden hands since his birth. Spoiled from day 1 and never learned to socialize or accept critique, not even mentioning hard work. His parents paid a lot of money to put their super duper cute investment, eh child, to a fancy school but never took the time to actually raise the kid. The reason his friends can't get laid is because they're pathetic losers. 

Who agrees?

p.s. It's not surprising teenagers have such a bad reputation for arrogance and ignorance...


----------



## mrmark (Jan 20, 2007)

On this occasion I will definitely agree with you Witchblade. I just read through 10 pages of discussion that compare with the usual Kefe quality of 'I need new regime' thread.

Eventually he'll work things out though when he stops making progress... after he puts on a further 3lbs.


----------

